# Anthony les Carr 1963-1965



## liverpool SOS (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi, im trying to find out information about my granddad who worked as a deck boy, JOS and SOS for the merchant navy in 1963-1965. If you know any information that may be about him please reply to this thread as I would like to be able to access his records at the maritime museum but don't know how to do so. If you know any information or stories please let me know as this would be lovely to hear about him as he has recently passed away. We have his book from when he worked on the ships but it is very old and we do not understand all the information in it, it is all we have so please I hope someone can help thank you.


----------



## liverpool SOS (Nov 7, 2016)

This is my grandad, Anthony, otherwise known as les, Carr.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome,
His records are actually held at the National Archives in Kew.
His seaman's Pouch is held in piece *BT 372/2517/185* 
His CRS 10 - service record - should, if it has survived, be held in piece *BT 382/286*

Best obtained by visit to Kew or via a researcher as they can be expensive to obtain online via Kew research service. (Thumb)

You mention his 'book' I presume it is his discharge book which will list his ships similar to the CRS 10 that I have linked to. The book will list the ships that he served in along with dates of engagement and discharge and a character reference along with the masters signature or MMO stamp.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## liverpool SOS (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks so much


----------

